# SSBB Strategic Talk



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

so yeah talk about <big>_*COMPETITIVE*_</big> Brawl  :O


UBER RESOURCE!!!!!!!

http://www.smashboards.com 
^^best SSBB site ever^^


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

I won


----------



## Frieza (Feb 25, 2009)

do people ever brawl just using items only?


----------



## Coffeeaddict87 (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes if you call people pathetic like I do they get angry


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Ok sure. I guess a big thing to point out about brawl is "Yes, it is an unfair game in some respects, but not impossible".

Just because Falco has a chain grab, doesn't mean it's impossible to avoid. Most times if you follow your opponents movements you can get the hang of what they do and when they'll do it. People are very predictable.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

Bleh, items suck.


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Frieza said:
			
		

> do people ever brawl just using items only?


I don


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Bleh, items suck.


agreed, there BS!


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I won


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Coffeeaddict87 said:
			
		

> Yes if you call people pathetic like I do they get angry


i never did, i did however end up with a bleeding hand


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I won


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 25, 2009)

Frieza said:
			
		

> do people ever brawl just using items only?


i do.....i dont know why soo many people play without items all the time....
....it is fun and makes the game more strategic......but items are fun to....


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Frieza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think items are fun when there are 4 people playing


----------



## Frieza (Feb 25, 2009)

if items sux then whats the different from snakes rocket launcher or lucarios aura sphere projectiles


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Using items require strategy.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> Frieza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


die plz

items are to random and people can take control of items (EX: someone throws a pokeball and a Torchick comes out, trapping other person. the first person picks up another Pokeball and so on, its just one big BS chain)


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Using items require strategy.


Naive much?


----------



## John102 (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Coffeeaddict87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to get one of those dolls whose eyes pop out when there squeezed.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just annoyed easily.

Real men use items.


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> SilverCyrus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every single item in the game is avoidable though.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mind mailing me one? lol


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you depend on items the whole time. what will you do if there are no items? death


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol then I prefer to be a fake men  items are soo much fun in a 4 people match  :veryhappy:


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*EVERY ITEM IN THE GAME IS AVOIDABLE*


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can hold my own without items. I prefer items though, it makes it more challenging and fun.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just like chain grabs that is true. but you end up never using your character except for using A


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Yinkie-Chan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <_<  I don't quite agree with that...but if you say so.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well most can't (can we fight sometime?  )


----------



## Frieza (Feb 25, 2009)

don't u wish sub space emissary was wifi?
that would rock


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunday night unless I can sneak it sometime tomorrow. I'm leaving for my grandparents Friday and won't get back until Sunday night, and I can't bring my Wii.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Yinkie-Chan said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its funny when someone gets the rocket launcher.
Oh the wall of pain! It's like walking into a blender! XD


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Frieza said:
			
		

> don't u wish sub space emissary was wifi?
> that would rock


emissary was so easy, and so short

i don't like it but i guess that would (imagine the lag </3)


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Frieza said:
			
		

> don't u wish sub space emissary was wifi?
> that would rock


Yeah,also lag would rock so badly  :r


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome, pm me when your available


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

What characters do you like playing as, Horus?


----------



## Frieza (Feb 25, 2009)

how come we aren't able to brawl with our stickers in affect 
now that would rock


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> What characters do you like playing as, Horus?


hmmm,

Main
metaknight [best]
Toon ]working on/for fun[/u]
Snake
Marth
Falco


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Frieza said:
			
		

> how come we aren't able to brawl with our stickers in affect
> now that would rock


That would be fun.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Frieza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never used stickers LOL


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stickers have a use? I thought they were just something else to collect for the lulz.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to be best as the Zelda characters. My best is Zelda right now, then I'm trying Toon Link.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool

Falco's chain grab shouldn't work on zelda so try to do different stuff


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd use them if you could use them in versus mode.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zelda like totally owns. =)


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

i might go on right now and practice with Falco, i want to be able to laser lock >_<

expecting some pain lol


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Does anyone go to a videogame club at school?
I run the VGC with my boyfriend on wednesdays. Its really awesome. It's in the cafeteria so anyone can play. Though I wish this one kid could control his little fits. >.>


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Does anyone go to a videogame club at school?
> I run the VGC with my boyfriend on wednesdays. Its really awesome. It's in the cafeteria so anyone can play. Though I wish this one kid could control his little fits. >.>


who me?

anger corrupts me


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you think its better to be defensive or offensive with Zelda?


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


defensive.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no, not you XD
I meant in real life there's this guy who has little tantrums when he loses. but everyone else can joke can laugh and have a good time.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


watch the zelda in this video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxvve8y7erg&feature=related


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's what I mostly do. XD


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol okay


----------



## Gnome (Feb 25, 2009)

The thing about Brawl is, I can be really suckish at times, like when I don't really care. Or, I cam be really good and totally kick-butt! But my main, is Falco, and second is Toon Link!


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

My main is: Lucas, I


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that's one aggressive Zelda. XD
They really rely on those air kicks and Din's Fire.
I guess I'd do the same though. Those kicks can really hurt if you time it right.
My eyes aren't that good and I often miss them. -_-'


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I generally hate zeldas since they


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> My main is: Lucas, I


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My main is: Lucas, I


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> > My main is: Lucas, I


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at this too
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOa8zOnKEQQ


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> xYoh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I thought it was a joke...
I'm using the internet channel on my wii and I can't see those pop-up bubbles...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>_<


----------



## Chibz (Feb 25, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ^_^  I'm sorry...
He's on his gf's comp looking at it.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh well
watch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOa8zOnKEQQ


----------



## MygL (Feb 25, 2009)

Well here


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Well here


----------



## Trela (Feb 25, 2009)

Izaw Pwnz.

Who in here has seen my Lucario brotherz!? You know...

Lee Martin
Azen
Blood Hawk

Dey are probably are Nations best Lucarios.

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Izaw Pwnz.
> 
> Who in here has seen my Lucario brotherz!? You know...
> 
> ...


i like all the different characters Azen uses 

haven't heard the others though


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 25, 2009)

Well i started training with lucario.

Finally got a new gamecube control. Big difference than my old Gamecube launch one.


----------



## Horus (Feb 25, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Well i started training with lucario.
> 
> Finally got a new gamecube control. Big difference than my old Gamecube launch one.


i might get a new one, especially one with grips


----------



## Hal (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah Me too I Plan to Train some more with Mr.Game & Watch and Lucas.Maybe adapt to a third Character.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Hal said:
			
		

> Yeah Me too I Plan to Train some more with Mr.Game & Watch and Lucas.Maybe adapt to a third Character.


i don't see G&W often, but he seems good :X 

i really want to be good with falco >_< (maybe snake)


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 26, 2009)

I've been practising SHFFing. 

I think I've got it. It's on when I perform an F-air inbetween that I have problems.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> I've been practising SHFFing.
> 
> I think I've got it. It's on when I perform an F-air inbetween that I have problems.


that's pretty easy compared to some stuff  :brrrr: 

you need to do SH for a double laser with Falco, but even then you can miss characters >_< i need to practice that along with chain-grabbing and laser lock


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to work on my mindgames.

No idea how  >_<


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well just try faking attacks like for Falco you can hop of the edge and then phantasm back to the edge and keep doing that until there in range and that phantasm onto the stage hitting them


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

I play with Captain Falcon and Ganondorf.
The only tip I have for Captain Falcon is keep on moving and never stop for anything.

Also, I agree with Tom.
Real men use items.
Why? Because it takes skill to fight with them on the field.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> I play with Captain Falcon and Ganondorf.
> The only tip I have for Captain Falcon is keep on moving and never stop for anything.
> 
> Also, I agree with Tom.
> ...


Bull *censored.2.0*

only shows your a *censored.8.3* and need to fight with items 

strategy doesn't include Items


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

I.
HATE.
ITEMS.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> I.
> HATE.
> ITEMS.


me two

clearly from that post


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

Items are actually used in some competitive Tournamets. Item Standard Play (ISP) is what we call it. I have a Tournament in Texas that is gonna host one of these =O

Here is a Thread on ISP (from Smashboards): http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=164675

(WHOBO is the big Texas Tournament in April)

These kind of Tournaments are RARE TO FIND!

=Trela=


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with Horus.

 :gyroiddance:


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> I won


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> Items are actually used in some competitive Tournamets. Item Standard Play (ISP) is what we call it. I have a Tournament in Texas that is gonna host one of these =O
> 
> Here is a Thread on ISP (from Smashboards): http://www.smashboards.com/showthread.php?t=164675
> 
> ...


I'd agree with those item terms. (some being banned) has long has there not OHKO crap


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It does actually.
Take the Beam Sword and Ike for example.
Ike's A moves change when he has a Beam Sword.
You have to anticipate when to throw out the Beam Sword before your opponent reads you like a book again. You have to be unpredictable in Brawl, and the items help you since you keep your opponent guessing when are you going to use it.

Another example would be the Pitfall Seed.
Did you know that if you get hit in the air with the Pitfall Seed, it's like getting Meteor Smashed? 
You can fake out your opponent by throwing it and purposely missing and following it with a _*real*_ Meteor Smash.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you know you sound like a noob right now?

Real men don't use items. Real *censored.2.0* heads use items.

Also, most Smash players aren't stupid like that and can DI out of both of those easily, like myself.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


idc about the beam sword, doesn't really do crap. the pitfall is a great example though, don't have enough skill to spike? keep dieing because you forget to jump? use an item!

*censored.2.6*, go learn how to fight


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I'm not a noob.
I'm not that kind of player where I desperately get every item that drops on the ground.
I actually get what would fit in the current situation.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go away, this is clearly not the right topic for you


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go learn how to read then.
I said that you can _*purposely miss and follow it up with a real spike.*_
I never said that you should substitute a Pitfall Seed for spiking.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you weren't a noob, you wouldn't use items period. If you in a tight situation, you use your brain, not an item.

How the *censored.3.0* do you survive a match?


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so all items are for is mind games? just main diddy -.-


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I survive a match?
I use my brain.
Like I said, I only get items that would fit in the current situation.
If the situation doesn't require items, I don't use them.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. I never said that nor implied it. 
_*You*_ have the option to use it for mind games.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wanna see the best glide tossing Diddy in the world?

http://www.youtube.com/v/uV8NmhSBXmw


THAT is mind games.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your brain is mentally ********, besides i can do that in my sleep


----------



## Jake123 (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about the "Final smashes"? Those REALLY SUCK sometimes, but sometimes they're cool!


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Items are for %$^@ who can't play the game themselves and have to rely on items.


----------



## Trela (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Wanna see the best glide tossing Diddy in the world?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/uV8NmhSBXmw
> 
> ...


Thats an old Video (June or July last year) of NinjaLink. That Vid still owns though LOL

Diddy's Metagame has evolved though. A lot more. =D


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn :O crazy good


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm mentally ******** now for not playing like those Tourneyfags who play with no items and only play Final Destination? 
You, sir, crack me up. 

Last time I remember, games were made so people can have fun.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

And items make the game like hell for 90% of Brawl players out there.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol only final destination,  they use a lot more. your ******** because you plan on using the game to win your battles. lets see how you do that in life

its fun when you earn a KO, not the gay way


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I go to a tourney once a month, and I don't play on Final Destination only.

Last time I remember, people that used items weren't the only ones who played the game.

Also, I've come in first in about 8 tournaments. Just to throw that in there.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

added a poll about items

just so you can waste time while waiting for Travis to think of a reason why items are good


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I'm sorry.
Let me correct myself.

So I'm mentally ******** now for not playing like those Tourneyfags who play with no items and only play Final Destination? flat stages like Final Destination but with a different background. Does that make you feel better?




			
				Horus said:
			
		

> lol only final destination,  they use a lot more. your ******** because you plan on using the game to win your battles. lets see how you do that in life



I don't seem to understand where your getting at. Elaborate please.
Yes, it is fun earning KO's the normal way. But isn't it better when you earn it in a non-mundane way?


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

It's better to not act like a $%@*^ and accept the fact that items are big #%^&es.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so pirate ship, is just a flat stage and delfino square is exactly like final destination. the scape changes and pire ship can kill

No


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you've never been to a tournament.

Smashville
Yoshis Island 2
FD
Battlefield
Delfino Plaza
Corneria
Pokemon Stadium 1

Shall I continue?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> It's better to not act like a $%@*^ and accept the fact that items are big #%^&es.


May you please stop swearing?  <________<

I don't use items, I just ask the person I'm facing if they want items then so on.  That way, no harm done.  But other then that, I don't use items all the time.  Especially when training on my Mains.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> It's better to not act like a $%@*^ and accept the fact that items are big #%^&es.


I'm not acting like a "$%@*^"
I just play the game the way I feel how it's supposed to be played.
If you want to play  fighting games with no items, go enjoy Street Fighter or something.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there's a reason why you can turn items off dip *censored.2.0*


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

There's no game as awesome as Brawl, *censored.4.0*.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> There's no game as awesome as Brawl, *censored.4.0*.


Meh, Brawl is okay.

Classic Mega Man is quite better then brawl.

And must I say please stop swearing.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How come I don't see Pictochat or Spear Pillar?
Oh right. You guys hate on those stages that can give out damage.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen people use pictochat. 

spear pillar = slow down time/turn everything upside down


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> There's no game as awesome as Brawl, *censored.4.0*.


Super Smash Bros. Brawl, I'd like you to meet No More Heroes, Team Fortress 2, LittleBigPlanet, Mario Kart, Zack and Wiki: The Quest for Barbaros' Treasure, the Resident Evil series and much much more.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spear Pillar = Changes the strategy for some players which, in my humble opinion, makes a game more challenging to play.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you go play those? Real strategy doesn't use items (unless its one of the character's moves A.K.A. Diddy) 

play the game however you want, but it proves you suck


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do play those games.
Well, except for the non-Wii games since I only get a chance to play them when I'm over a relative's place.

Lol, it's actually vice-versa because you have successfully proven that you can't seem to adapt to some changes in the playing environment.


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

O.K. STOP!

 Everyone plays the game who they want to. Meh, I prefer no items, they piss me off alot, the only way I see them fun is in a 4 player game  < My opinion 

Please do NOT reply this

Just.Stop.Now.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh shut it you have no strategy
it screws up a lot of competitive techs 

go away, this isn't the topic for you


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd love to see how much you suck


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the beauty of Spear Pillar.
It's screws it up so it makes you instantly think of a new strategy to counter-act the opponent.

Lol, as far as I see it, I'm a competitive player of Brawl. Unless, of course, you define competitive as Tourneyfags. If that's the case, you better change the topic title to "SSBB Strategic Talk; No item-users allowed."


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


guess what competitive = professional not the "fun" way 

now GO AWAY your just spamming this topic douche


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

Uhh the poll


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> Uhh the poll


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not spamming the topic dude.
As far as I see it, we were just having a discussion whether or not items are good.

If you play games the "professional" way, then you sir, have no life because you play games as a profession. Games were made for people to have *fun*.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> There's no game as awesome as Brawl, *censored.4.0*.


I respected you, and you just lost all my respect.

Are you kidding me?

There are better games than the Wii itself. Have you ever played anything other then ACCF and SSBB?


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WoW
Left4Dead
Toontown
Pokemon
Kid Icarus

Shall I continue?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brawl isn't better than those, sorry.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go ask storm, i guarantee you he will say this is either spam or flaming

LOL, waste? you can win money in tournaments which i plan on doing. so its vice-versa  ^_^ 

now go away, you clearly don't understand


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said they were. I play them, though.
EDIT: Just understood what you said. Brawl is way awesomer than those, but I still play them/


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, but this is HER opinion also, meh Brawl is my #1 favorite game too


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not gonna lie, you have serious issues man.
Having fun = Having no life?

You sir, have made my day.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Alright well i need some training atm, anyone up for brawling?

P.S i know i should post this at the ssbb Sticky but nobody ever reads that anymore >.<!


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really?




			
				PItFangirl said:
			
		

> There's no game as awesome as Brawl, *censored.4.0*.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Read the edit I made.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people have different interests.

i have issues? your the one flaming a bunch of people because they like to play a game differently than you.

you've made mine too


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Read the edit I made.


You didn't make an edit to that post.

Now leave, before you make yourself look stupider.


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright well i need some training atm, anyone up for brawling?
> 
> P.S i know i should post this at the ssbb Sticky but nobody ever reads that anymore >.<!


i might after dinner


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Alright well i need some training atm, anyone up for brawling?
> 
> P.S i know i should post this at the ssbb Sticky but nobody ever reads that anymore >.<!


I


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank god, ill be hosting a room so u can join it after dinner.

Send me a pm when ur done.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O RLY NAO


> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EDIT: Nevermind, I need to post faster  .

Owned by QNT3N


PitFangirl, I'm guessing you haven't played:
Mega Man 2
Earthbound
Halo 3
LittleBigPlanet
Mass Effect
Pokemon Gold/Silver
Mother 3
And even more.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Added some.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YA RLY NAO

I was talking about your post saying nothing is as good as Brawl.

I'm done.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I knew some games were at the tip of my tongue.

Mirror's Edge is definitely Awesome.  <33333


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

cant we all just get along


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cant we all just get along


Ignorance annoys the *censored.2.0* out of me.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> cant we all just get along


That's the problem with The Bell Tree.
It's not enjoyable to be flamed the way you play your game.
I think I'm 25% almost leaving here.  This is just way too crazy


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				Horus said:
			
		

> your the one flaming a bunch of people because they like to play a game differently than you.


Hypocrite.
Check your reply after I made my first post in this thread.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

U guys should just brawl it out, and take out ur range on that lol


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nooo stick around


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> U guys should just brawl it out, and take out ur range on that lol


We can't.
Horus is allergic to items.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> chubsterr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which real men use.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not really, knowing that someone is going to boss me around on a game I want to play my way.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You obviously can't use items to your advantage or just hate getting owned by the Smash Ball.


----------



## chubsterr (Feb 26, 2009)

Well items or not ill brawl whenever/however, so u guys can pm me if u ever want to brawl.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

items dont tell someone ur skill level, but i think it makes the game more fun.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Items give the user an unfair advantage.
2. Would YOU like Ice Climbers hitting you with a Beam Sword and a Fan?
3. I'm great with items, because I used to use them all the time.
Before the REAL brawling came in.
4. I know how to dodge ALL the final smashes.
5. Items don't require skill to use, just throw it at someone with high %.

Shall I continue?

(Glide-tossing Diddy = Fine with.)


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> items dont tell someone ur skill lever, but i think it makes the game more fun.


See, this is a Niko-Approved Post.


----------



## Suaure (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate items if they're used against me. Luv em if i use emmmm ))


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You couldn't even handle glide tossing.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

its not too easy avoiding all final smashes, PitFangirl! but i can easily avoid marths final smash!


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolwut
Who said I couldn't handle glide-tossing?
Ask Trela. He'll say that I don't end the match just because he glide-tosses, and that I'm fine and don't complain about it.
Besides, just use the bananas against a glide-tosser.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Both players can use them, stop being a whiny ass.
2. So? I can take them out.
3. REAL brawling? I didn't know there was a thing called FAKE brawling.
4. Liar.
5. The require precise timing and precision.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> its not too easy avoiding all final smashes, PitFangirl! but i can easily avoid marths final smash!


Ike's final smash is an easy one to avoid also.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> its not too easy avoiding all final smashes, PitFangirl! but i can easily avoid marths final smash!


Judging by her username, she just probably flies away from everything. That's why she claims it's easy.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tom, you are now on my epic users of all time list.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gah! I hate pit, I think he's the cheapest character in the game.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why she couldn't handle it. I really want to face all of you, tomorrow.

@Travis: That is probably exactly what she does, and spams arrows. I know all of Pits counter picks.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Including me?

That'll suck knowing I traded in my SSBB Game.

I'll admit, I'm a noob at brawl but I think it's fun.


----------



## -Aaron (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd be happy to. Team Item-users versus Team Non-item users?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take you up on your offer then.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok, Tomorrow, Tom, Travis, and I will play. Free-for-all, 3 stock, 7:00 minutes.


NO ITEMS.


----------



## MygL (Feb 26, 2009)

chubsterr I


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, Tomorrow, Tom, Travis, and I will play. Free-for-all, 3 stock, 7:00 minutes.
> 
> 
> NO ITEMS.


Wait, are you going to add one more user for a 4 Person Brawl?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, Tomorrow, Tom, Travis, and I will play. Free-for-all, 3 stock, 7:00 minutes.
> 
> 
> NO ITEMS.


Time? My mom's hosting a party, so it's gotta be before or after.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Say you're playing the slowes character in the game in both speed and air.
2. If they're spamming you with it... good luck DI-ing out.
3. CPU brawling is nothing, consider they hesitate too much to grab items. And they fail epicly at attacking.
4. I play enough to know how to dodge them.
5. Timing and precision? 
The Beam Sword is extremely easy to hit with. Not really presicion there.
The fan doesn't require anything. Just spam A.
Motion-sensor bombs are just throw-and-wait.
Healing items are one-use and give a HUGE unfair advantage to a slow character.
Cracker Launchers are just spam.
Rolling crates are bad advantages to low-jumpers or someone who has no jumps left.
The Dragoon is a OHKO for someone who can land a hit and there are no walls.
The Smash Ball gives the biggest unfair advantage in the game. They're too overpowered and can easily KO (Most of the time.)
Assist Trophies and Pokeballs are just items that get a helper. Say Torchic comes out of a Pokeball and traps the opponent, then a legendary comes out to KO them while they can't move.

Shall I go on?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No offense but,
Can you pretty please make a video showing proof you can dodge all Final Smashes?

I'm not criticizing you, I just want to know if you're right about it.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give me a time.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 26, 2009)

EVERYONE GO TO CHAT TO FURTHER DISCUSS THIS ISSUE


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I.
HATE.
SPAM.
Spamming is SO ANNOYING!!!! You just do arrow, arrow -- oh, look! Someone's about to kill you! Run, arrow, arrow, arrow, etc.
I NEVER spam. I use combos.


----------



## John102 (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya, but you rarely get two pokeballs at the same time....but I completely agree with you on the item thing, they are just made for bad players to have a better self esteem.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Find a way to use it to your advantage then.
2. Moves can help stop it.
3. I don't brawl against CPUs.
4. I doubt that.
5. All I see is a whiner.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sadly can't, my Wii can't read my brawl disc. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wii_Optical_Disc
And I don't have a video camra or capture card, or anything that can record.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

u can probably dodge all final smashes easily by just rolling or air dodging. i dont think she means she can dodge ALL the time, but its very possible to dodge them like very few times or something.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 26, 2009)

PitFangirl said:
			
		

> Nikoking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weird, that happened with my Brawl game.


----------



## PitFangirl (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> PitFangirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. How can I, if I never use items in the first place?
2. Spike, one grab, other spams.
3. I don't do that anymore.
4. Fine, don't belive me just because you probably fail at doing that.
5. I'm not whining. I'm saying the disadvantages of the items.


----------



## cornymikey (Feb 26, 2009)

everybody, just calm down!


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm just screwing with you, but seriously this topic is about "tournyfags" so go play barney elsewhere

its the rules i follow


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> TravisTouchdown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There isn't any "rules".


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these kind of rules (not set in the game, but tournament kind)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Rules:
-3 Stock

- 8 minute timer

-Items are set to "off" and "none"

-All sets will be best of 3 matches. The Finals (Losers/Winners/Grand) will be best of 5.

-In the event of a dispute, controller ports will be selected by Rock-Paper-Scissors

-No player may choose a stage they have already won on in that set unless agreed upon by both players.

-In team matches, the ports will be determined in a 1221 fashion; whoever wins the RPS will choose first, then the opposing team will get their ports, and then the teammate of the RPS winner will get the last port.

-If the timer runs out, the victor is determined first by stock and then by percentage.

-Metaknight's Infinite Cape glitch is banned.

-If a game ends with Bowser doing his suicide klaw and it ends in sudden death, the sudden death will be ignored and that game will count as a win for Bowser.

-You are responsible for your own controller and name tag. Any malfunctions or errors that occur are your responsibility, so bring an extra controller if possible and always check to make sure you're using the correct settings BEFORE a match is played. If a match is to be restarted due to controller functions, it must be agreed upon by both parties.

-Any action that can prevent the game from continuing (i.e., freezing, disappearing characters, game reset, etc.) will result in a forfeit of that match for the player that initiated the action. You are responsible for knowing your own character, and must be wary about accidentally triggering one of these effects.

Rules for Double's:
-Life Stealing is allowed

-Team attack ON


-Stalling is banned.

Stalling: The act of deliberately avoiding any and all conflict so that one may make the game unplayable. Running away from an opponent to reach a better position is not stalling, while doing an infinite grab endlessly against a wall is. Any infinite chain grabs most end quickly after 300% has been reached so as to prevent excessive stalling.

Set format (In Order of Procedure):
1. Opponents choose their characters for the first match *
2. Opponents start the stage striking procedure
3. Each player may announce one stage to be banned for counterpicks of the set
4. The first game is played, using the stage chosen during step 2
5. The loser of the previous match announces the next match's stage from either the Starter Stage List or the Counter Stage List
6. The winner of the previous match chooses their character
7. The loser of the previous match chooses their character
8. Repeat steps 5-7 for all proceeding matches
*Double blind character selection may be called for the first match

Stage Striking: Players take turns striking stages from the starter list until only one remains; these stages are not banned and can be counterpicked later in the set.

Double-blind pick: This means that all participating players must tell a judge the character they will use for that game. Each player is required to use that character in the game.

</div>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 26, 2009)

.... Why play by those rules? I mean come on, is playing the way you like it outlawed now?


----------



## Horus (Feb 26, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> .... Why play by those rules? I mean come on, is playing the way you like it outlawed now?


i like those rules  :X


----------



## Chibz (Feb 26, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you keep putting down people who like to play with items, hazardous stages, and don't like the whole chaining and hogging things. Calling them losers or noobs because they disagree with you.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 27, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Ok, Tomorrow, Tom, Travis, and I will play. Free-for-all, 3 stock, 7:00 minutes.
> 
> 
> NO ITEMS.


I wish I could watch that.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 27, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty much why I find Horus really annoying at times.

1. If you're not playing by Brawl Tourney Rules, you suck.
2. If it's not a Smogon Moveset, you suck.


----------



## Chibz (Feb 27, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Chibz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, right?!
As if liking to play the game with its full content makes you less of a player.


----------



## Jigg Hibiki (Feb 27, 2009)

seriously the developers put items into the game for a reason. . .they also made like 40 stages to play on for reason. . .brawl with no items on final  destination only is like street fighter for people who can't pull off anything more complicated than forward + A


----------



## Yinkie-Chan (Feb 27, 2009)

Jigg Hibiki said:
			
		

> seriously the developers put items into the game for a reason. . .they also made like 40 stages to play on for reason. . .brawl with no items on final  destination only is like street fighter for people who can't pull off anything more complicated than forward + A


I agree, but I wish they hadn't have taken out SO many Melee stages. 

Also, xYoh and I are going to be Brawling sometime soon. XD Two Lucas'...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

Yo Travis, lets go.

FC pl0x

my info: 1934 0412 2851
nickname: Q 

Better not be any lag..


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

my srategy is to beat the crap out of everyone 
nah but i think i might use the sheild alot i no when i was young i used to beat the crap out of my cousin and i was like "am i using the sheild to much" 
and he wuz like "yeah" lol


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

Travis..
I need your friend code.


----------



## Fontana (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone wanna brawl now?


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 27, 2009)

Waluigi said:
			
		

> Anyone wanna brawl now?


Yeah, sure. Whats your FC?

Mines in my earlier post.


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Chibz said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well 70% of the time, if you don't play like that you DO suck

i just personally hate people


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Items PWN when you're playing for fun.


----------



## Trela (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Yeah, sure. Whats your FC?
> 
> Mines in my earlier post.


I wanna Brawl ya Sunday after mah Tournament IRL. You up for it? =P


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Items PWN when you're playing for fun.[/quote]meh, its ok when its like 3 or 4 players, but just annoying with 2


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha

Deal.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, its ok when its like 3 or 4 players, but just annoying with 2[/quote]It helps for timing training.

*Smart bombs FTW!!*


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


meh, its ok when its like 3 or 4 players, but just annoying with 2[/quote]It helps for timing training.

*Smart bombs FTW!!*[/quote]yeah a smart bomb is good for training [sarcasm]

*NO*


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helps for timing training.

*Smart bombs FTW!!*[/quote]yeah a smart bomb is good for training [sarcasm]

*NO*[/quote]I'll bet YOU couldn't catch one if I threw it.

I can catch about half of em.


----------



## Trela (Feb 28, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hahaha
> 
> Deal.


Gonna be epic, no?

Imma try to place in the Top 8 at the Tournament IRL. Lee Martin, UltimateRazer, Dojo, Santi, Infinity, Roy_R (I think), etc.

Those are some of the nation's best players, and I'll have to Brawl them tomorrow. GREAT

=Trela=


----------



## Horus (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helps for timing training.

*Smart bombs FTW!!*[/quote]yeah a smart bomb is good for training [sarcasm]

*NO*[/quote]I'll bet YOU couldn't catch one if I threw it.

I can catch about half of em.[/quote]good for you, i bet that will help in matches


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT.

Do your ledge hopping with Lucario.

*thinks back to the match where he beat you because of your double suicide*
............


Nevermind.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Horus said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Horus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll bet YOU couldn't catch one if I threw it.

I can catch about half of em.[/quote]good for you, i bet that will help in matches[/quote]<_<

In SMART BOMB MATCHES, yes.


You wouldn't understand, it helps with timing on wifi because you have to push the button early.

EDIT: O_O sorry about double post, it was my bad.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Trela said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GREAT.

Do your ledge hopping with Lucario.

*thinks back to the match where he beat you because of your double suicide*
............


Nevermind.[/quote]You think you have it bad?

Olimar's recovery is crap.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you have it bad?

Olimar's recovery is crap.[/quote]I know right?

That's where I'll get you. ^_^

EDGE GUARDNG FTW!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Trela said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you have it bad?

Olimar's recovery is crap.[/quote]I know right?

That's where I'll get you. ^_^

EDGE GUARDNG FTW![/quote]You main a heavy weight with even an worse recovery


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?

That's where I'll get you. ^_^

EDGE GUARDNG FTW![/quote]You main a heavy weight with even an worse recovery   [/quote]Have you SEEN Ike's side B?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 28, 2009)

Ike is <big>*EPIC WIN!*</big>


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ike is <big>*EPIC WIN!*</big>


This post is WINNNN!!!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="AverageSean said:
			
		

> Ike is <big>*EPIC FAIL!*</big>


This post is WINNNN!!![/quote]Fixed for you


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed for you[/quote]Why, thank you Silver!


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed for you[/quote]Why, thank you Silver![/quote]Your welcome


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, thank you Silver![/quote]Your welcome[/quote]Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know right?

That's where I'll get you. ^_^

EDGE GUARDNG FTW![/quote]You main a heavy weight with even an worse recovery   [/quote]Have you SEEN Ike's side B?[/quote]I have a plan.

Of course, I'm not going to tell you what it is...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you SEEN Ike's side B?[/quote]I have a plan.

Of course, I'm not going to tell you what it is...[/quote]I have a plan.

And I WILL tell you.



I'll cut you! >


----------



## Silverstorms (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you SEEN Ike's side B?[/quote]I have a plan.

Of course, I'm not going to tell you what it is...[/quote]I have a plan.

And I WILL tell you.



I'll cut you! >[/quote]That's not a very good plan...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a plan.

And I WILL tell you.



I'll cut you! >[/quote]That's not a very good plan...[/quote]And why not? If he cuts you,You cant play ssbb.


----------



## JJH (Feb 28, 2009)

Items in Brawl is like time-traveling in AC. 

Everybody says their cheap/cheating, but they aren't, so get over it.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not a very good plan...[/quote]And why not? If he cuts you,You cant play ssbb.[/quote]Hub play again Give it your ALL!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 28, 2009)

Toon][quote="Hub12 said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And why not? If he cuts you,You cant play ssbb.[/quote]Hub play again Give it your ALL![/quote]Can't. In 30 min?


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 28, 2009)

maybe


----------

